# Eagle Skimmer 15ft



## mmaher (Jul 16, 2013)

Hey guys I found a good deal on a eagle skimmer 15 but have found very few review of them through google and they seem to be either very good or very bad. Anyone on here have personal experience or links to some more information? 
Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

The whole Eagle line suffered from poor construction techniques. Lots of them had de-lamination problems, but the biggest problem was that the hull and cap would separate which would allow the boat to take on water which lead to the possibility of sinking.

They haven't been made for a while so If you find one and if you look at it closely you should be able to see if there are any problems with them. 

I do believe the molds were bought by someone, can't think of the name right now


----------



## mmaher (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks for the reply! The boat is a 1999 which I've been told if they lasted they "should" be ok. So ill be taking a good look at the hull as well as the seem for the hull and cap. Any other problem areas to look for?


----------



## sickz284u (Mar 8, 2012)

The new Morgan skimmer is the same boat. They have plenty on bossmanboats.com


----------



## horseshoe_scott (Mar 30, 2011)

I live in the town where they were originally built and they did have some quality problems. However, they also built a lot of boats that the owners loved as well. The Skimmer was a neat skiff and there were several people that really liked them. Like you said, if it's a 1999 and has not had a problem, it's probably okay.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

To put it mildly.... everyone of those small skimmers should have been chopped up with a chain saw as a public service. If you ever take one out for a test ride -make a point of wearing your life jacket. Not only did they suffer from poor construction problems, the little ones had one or two design deficiencies if you were in anything other than flat, calm water.

Most of the really bad first hand info on those boats disappeared when Florida Sportsman on line lost its archives.....


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

I fished out of one of those for years.  With the massive tunnel it was easily the shallowest running boat out in the lagoon and very stable. No one could follow us.  As long as there was dew on the grass it could run it...

It's a fair weather boat tho.  It will beat the daylights out of you in a 8"+chop.  It needs about 8" to pole and has some boat slap.  Caught a ton of fish.  Fished it often with 3 people.  

Where did you find one?


----------



## mmaher (Jul 16, 2013)

He has a few people coming to look at it but I will hopefully be looking at it tomorrow unless it sells by then. I fish mainly the matlacha and pine island area and pretty much do nothing but skinny water. I am a avid kayaker and want to get I to alot of the water I kayak fish with this small skiff.


----------



## ggoodman (Jun 16, 2013)

Every one has people coming to look at stuff they have for sale.


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

Updates?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 14, 2013)

I currently have an eagle skimmer. I bought it about two years ago. If your still looking I can prettY much answer it according to my experiences with mine


----------



## mmaher (Jul 16, 2013)

I ended up pulling the trigger on it. Loving it so far does everything I wantvit to! Everything was turn key on it have some projects in mind for it already.


----------



## BigGreg66 (Dec 7, 2019)

Love mine. Absolutely insane how skinny they run.


----------

